# Outdoor Cat Enclosure Suggestions Please



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I’d be interested in any suggestions members might have with regard to outdoor cat enclosures. A few comments to guide any suggestions:

a) I have done a fair bit of web research, and found a number of enclosures that would work, but all were only available online. In each case, when I went to place the order I was informed “We’re sorry, but this product does not ship to your area”. I live in Ontario, Canada (just outside of Toronto). If any Canadians have been able to order outdoor enclosures, I would be interested in hearing about it. If any non-Canadians have any suggestions, I would also appreciate hearing those, and I will see whether or not said enclosure is available in Canada.

b) There are a few places in Toronto that manufacture custom cat enclosures. While I would consider that next year, for now I would prefer something temporary, so that I can assess whether or not allowing the cats outdoors is a good idea, prior to investing in a custom enclosure. That said, if anyone has had a good experience with custom enclosures, I would be interested in hearing about that, for next year.

c) If possible (in a perfect world), I would prefer an enclosure that: (1) is large enough to accommodate two cats and provide sufficient room for them to run around; (2) would also allow them to climb a bit; and (3) could be (relatively) easily located from one spot to another. Any other features would be a plus. 

d) I am absolutely useless with hammers, screwdrivers and the like. So a “do-it-yourself” kit would be lost on me. Something that required simply assembly would be fine. Cost is not a major issue.

Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions. Susan


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I would suggest you design or list all the features you want and then find a carpenter to build it. Have the carpenter show you his design before agreeing on something. It would be cheaper than buying one, especially with the shipping. Even if you get a do-it-your self one you could hire someone to put it together-maybe a handy neighbor. I think your cats would love something like this. Putting in a cat door, if that is possible, leading to the enclosure would be great. I wish I could do something like this for my cats.

Kathy


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Kathy! I hadn't thought of just hiring a carpenter. I may give that a try if I have no luck in finding something commercially available. I have no doubt that my cats would love to be outside and I would love to have them outside too.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My husband has something at his powerplant called a "tool cage" and I told him that would make an excellent cat enclosure. It would be strong enough to keep kitties inside and prevent outside dogs from getting inside. I believe they are purchased in 'panels' or sections that are like a metal frame w/ the enclosure wire already attached and you simply bolt the pieces together. They can also have a man-door placed into one of the sections for outdoor access.

We plan to build one on the East side of our home where we can put a free-access cat flap. We also plan to design it so it looks like an outdoor zoo exhibit. I want a small pond, a large tree trunk/limbs securely fastened for climbing, a 'sand box' and shelves and platforms for lounging up near the top of the enclosure. Ideally, I want it to run the entire length of the home, 45', but budget may require I be satisfied with something smaller. With bolted panels, it would be easy to add for future enlargements.
heidi =^..^=

I searched for "tool cage" and it brought up 'security cages'.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

This is copy/pasted from a saved document on my computer. I've had difficulty with text size between the saved document and the older CF format and this new CF format.
My apologies in case the text size is screwy. _I did go into my document and highlight and select font and text size. I am hoping that will be sufficient to avoid any issues._

Link to CF topic about fencing…
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=67815&view=unread#unread
sally’s cat house
http://sallyscathouse.homestead.com/page1.html
HoofMaiden’s porch:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=67815&hilit=porch

Outdoor Cat Habitat, Kennel, Run

You could purchase or build a sort of outdoor cattery attached to your home so the cats could access it from the home via door, window or cat-flap. There are also products available to add to the tops of existing fences to prevent cats from being able to leap out. _I would want to check to be sure outside cats couldn't accidentally get over the barrier and become trapped in the yard with my cats, but that is an option instead of building a completely enclosed (5-sides) outdoor kennel area._ 
Using this kind of barrier, cats could safely enjoy being outside in a controlled environment and this would keep them out of your neighbor's yards and safe from any unknown dangers when not under your direct supervision or control. 
Best of luck,
Heidi =^..^=
































































































Fence add-ons:






































Link to CF topic about fencing…
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=67815&view=unread#unread

sally’s cat house
http://sallyscathouse.homestead.com/page1.html


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Heidi. You've given me plenty of research to do, and I see many of the posts have links to other sources, which will also be helpful. Fencing wouldn't work in my case, since my property is about an acre in size and I don't have an existing cat-secure fence at present. Also, my concern would not be other cats, but wildlife (raccoons, foxes, etc. who, interestingly enough, like to venture out during the day around here). But I will definitely take a look at the various cat enclosures to see what might work. Thanks again. Susan


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You're welcome. I would happily give up my horse if we could enclose the back half of our acreage for the kitties, A La: 



 
We built a small one when we lived in California but it wasn't in panels and dismantling it destroyed it. It was a simple wood frame, 8'x8'x4' tall and attached to the home via window access. I *hated* the flies getting in, but the kitties LOVED sitting out there in the sunshine and sniffing the interesting smells of farming around our country house.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That video is incredible...500+ cats living together in total harmony. What an amazing story and an amazing shelter. And to think I initially had trouble introducing my two little ones and went through a lengthy integration process, complete with behavior modification. Perhaps I should have put them outside! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have 9 housecats right now, and I've had as many as a dozen at one time. Everybody gets along. Granted, everybody didn't LOVE everybody else, but the ones who needed space were given it and our home is very respectful among all of our kitties. I don't know how/why it works with our multi-cats ... but it just seems to work for us.
I *love* that video. Merry first shared it here. Merry is Mitts & Tess and she does a lot of TNR feral work in Arizona.


----------



## Quartermutt (Jun 23, 2010)

Another possibility is a chain link dog run with chicken wire added to the inside. "Furniture" would be easy enough to buy/have built and installed. They are portable, easily set up, some come with tops or can have tops added. Also, even if you could only find a 6'x6', if you attached it to the side of the house that leaves a spare panel making it a 12'x6'.


----------

